# She Stole My Beer ?



## cjmilne (Nov 17, 2005)

Anyone out there remember this band ? They were predominantly Vancouver area & released a couple of albums: 'Mule' & 'Sparks off the Guardrail'. Excellent band & if you were a BC university student in the early to mid-nineties you've probably seen them play.

It's extraordinarily difficult to track down information about them on the web & I've been trying to find a copy of 'Sparks off the Guardrail' with little to no luck. Both albums are no longer available. If anyone has any ideas or has a copy themselves let me know. The semi-bizarre part is they still seem to pop up every so often to play gigs: 2000 and 2005. If I was in Vancouver I suspect this would be much simpler.

Thanks, I don't hold out much hope but I thought I'd give ehMac a shot anyways 

Chris


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Talk to Brad Hilgers. He is a Rock DJ at ROCK 94 - CJSD Inc. 94.3 FM in Thunder Bay. According to his bio, quote "5 CD’s I Can't Live Without: Jimmy Buffett–Meet Me In Margaritaville, Sheryl Crow–Greatest Hits, John Mellencamp–Human Wheels, She Stole My Beer–Mule (Great Canadian band, too bad they’re not together anymore), The Offspring-Splinter."


----------



## cjmilne (Nov 17, 2005)

As a followup to my own post I've managed to successfully get a copy of Sparks off the Guardrail from www.jpc.de, a German CD webstore. The CD arrived intact but was not cello-wrapped nor did the case look new. With shipping & duty it wasn't a cheap disc, still, damned amused I could get a Canadian band's deleted CD from a German webstore (selling it as a Canadian import !).

The web, is there anything it can't do ?

Chris

Details : recorded Nov. 1992 in Vancouver & released under Spinner Music Group, shipping was 10 Euros, duty was $12 CAN - jpc.de basically took my order & other then the confirmation email there was no contact from them other then the CD. Order time + shipping was about 2+ weeks.


----------



## schwinngxtour (May 28, 2006)

could use a copy my self.been looking since early nineties and not availible. Was told that sparks off the guard rail was only released in cassette form and i was fortunate enough to find Mule on cd.... help to get a copy would be appreciated


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

These local band outputs are tough to trace. I was at a yard sale a few years ago, and this guy was selling albums by a Toronto group called "Minutes from Downtown." I told him that I liked the group, but had that album and was looking for the other one. His response: "I was in the group, but there aren't any left."

Still haven't found an album by Ottawa's "Singing Fools."


----------



## fletchcolorado (Aug 5, 2006)

*have "sparks" looking for "mule"*

I saw SSMB in Seattle in the early 90's and bought Sparks off the guardrail CD from them at the nightclub. It remains a favorite. I would love to get a hold of an original or copy of a "Mule" CD if anyone has it. Will trade for copy of "sparks". Let me know.


----------



## cjmilne (Nov 17, 2005)

fletchcolorado said:


> I saw SSMB in Seattle in the early 90's and bought Sparks off the guardrail CD from them at the nightclub. It remains a favorite. I would love to get a hold of an original or copy of a "Mule" CD if anyone has it. Will trade for copy of "sparks". Let me know.


perhaps massively out of date but this individual had a copy of the CD as of Feb. 2006 & was looking to sell it for $5. or there's this ebay auction which ends 15-Sep-06 19:46:39 EDT. yeesh, this is more difficult then I would have expected.


----------



## Kitlope (Jan 18, 2007)

bump!

Anyone interested in She Stole My Beer - Mule send me a pm!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## cjmilne (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah, I never heard back from either schwinngxtour or fletchcolorado. Kitlope's post may garner more interest.

Chris

Note: I have both albums & have no need for further copies


----------



## Kitlope (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks guys. 

Yep, sent some pm's & emails.


----------



## Kitlope (Jan 18, 2007)

For what its worth, I have an extra copy of the "Mule" CD if anyone is interested send me a pm or email.


----------



## manard (May 15, 2007)

I've never heard Mule but I sure like Sparks of the Guardrail. How much for your copy of Mule?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## philg1 (May 10, 2009)

*she stole my beer*

Try curve records, or cdbaby for Tom Taylor's solo albums


----------



## cjmilne (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks like we're living in the future now. Both She Stole My Beer albums are now on iTunes & not only is Tom Taylor on Myspace, but the band also has a page. 

There's a mention of an unfinished third album...

Chris


----------

